# wood by the ton



## STLfirewood (Jun 10, 2009)

Do any of you sell wood by the ton. A friend of mine was asking about this. He said it would save a lot of time not having to buck the logs. Just wondering what people thought about this. He said the mill was buying at $36 a ton.

Scott


----------



## slowp (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, yaah. But the logs are still bucked to the lengths, in the woods, that the mill wants. The logging is the same. So I don't understand why there would be no bucking.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jun 11, 2009)

They buy it in log lenght. on a lot of trees that just 2 cuts the stump cut and the top cut. Then load the tree.

Scott


----------



## slowp (Jun 11, 2009)

This is what I'm talking about. The trees are bucked to preferred lengths (what the mill wants). There isn't much defect in second growth, so trucks are weighed and the payment made by the ton--tare weight. 





Doesn't matter whether payment is for weight or scale. Out here the logs are cut how the mills want them cut.


----------



## tlandrum (Jun 11, 2009)

around here the only thing i sell by the ton is paper wood ,hardwood pulp,(weigh wood ). all else gets bucked into best quality cuts


----------



## Cletuspsc (Jun 11, 2009)

Yea pulp wood has always been sold by the ton .. . . .i know of a few mills around that pay per ton for saw logs also but i personally would never cut anything but pulp by the ton.


----------



## redprospector (Jun 11, 2009)

I cut & skid for a mill by the ton..............................once.
They were supposed to haul the logs. They left them on the landing for about 8 months. I worked pretty cheap that trip.

Andy


----------



## lh3 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Texas prices*

So, does anyone here know what pulp wood is going for by the ton here in Texas these days?


----------



## lngbeard (Jun 12, 2009)

*Fire wood by the ton.*

Recently I have purchased log load of firewood by the ton. I got the minimum qty of 12 ton at $45 per ton. Logs were about 15 to 30 feet in length and consisted of maple, alder, hem and doug fir. Self loader placed logs right next to my cutting and storage sheds. Hard to estimate qty of cords but with about 1/3 of the logs cut I have 4 cord put up.


----------



## cowtipper (Jun 12, 2009)

Were in WA are you? Could you post who you got it from?

Thanks


----------



## madhatte (Jun 12, 2009)

slowp said:


> The trees are bucked to preferred lengths (what the mill wants). There isn't much defect in second growth, so trucks are weighed and the payment made by the ton--tare weight... Doesn't matter whether payment is for weight or scale. Out here the logs are cut how the mills want them cut.



Exactly. This is why our cruises are done at the stand level rather than as a simple inventory; we can estimate a volume but we have no idea how the logs will be bucked. Our estimates are largely statistical. The buyers do their own cruises anyway before they bid.


----------



## lngbeard (Jun 13, 2009)

*By the ton in Wa.*

Hey, Cowtipper,
I am in western Wa. The guy I got the load from is Luke Bartholowmew in North Bend. I found his ad in Craigslist. I watch the ads pretty consistently and do not see log loads very often so I jumped on this one as soon as it was posted. I have not seen that Luke has posted lately but you could sure give him a try. I am happy with the quantity and quality of the wood (a little dirty). He is good with the self loader and can put a load in pretty tight spot for you if required. Hope this helps


----------



## cowtipper (Jun 13, 2009)

Ingbeard,

Thanks for the info. I contacted him once but I'm to far north for him. Thanks again for the info.

My all your cows tip the correct way


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 13, 2009)

Right now here in NW Montana, pulp is going for $35 a ton, and a firewood buyer is paying $42 a ton... Both are log length buys.

The firewood processor will buy around 2,500-3,000 ton a year.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jun 14, 2009)

lngbeard said:


> Recently I have purchased log load of firewood by the ton. I got the minimum qty of 12 ton at $45 per ton. Logs were about 15 to 30 feet in length and consisted of maple, alder, hem and doug fir. Self loader placed logs right next to my cutting and storage sheds. Hard to estimate qty of cords but with about 1/3 of the logs cut I have 4 cord put up.



Thats what 500 to 550 a load? Our prices are 800+ a load up to a couple drivers that want 1200 light loads. Unless you know the driver and horse trade with him. At that price I would stock up as much as I possibly could. Average 10 cord a load on our trucks and we go about 8-9 cord a year. You got a good thing going where you are. 

Last I heard our pulp mill here in town was paying 19 per ton and expecting to go down to around 13 here in the next week or so. I don't know how any money is being made at those prices, heck that just barely covers fuel, let alone maintenance and wages. The only co running hard out here is now owned by a big insurance conglommerant in Chicago. They are running at huge losses for write off reasons.


Owl


----------



## madhatte (Jun 14, 2009)

In the south Puget Sound region right now hogfuel is going for ~$20/t green and ~$40/t bone-dry. The few outfits with tub grinders and shovel loaders at the ready are making bank off of stumps and slash, but the market is pretty much saturated, I think. 

Meanwhile, firewood theft is at an all-time high. We even found one site where the thieves punched in a road to sneak off easier. It looks like a commercial operation! Don't be surprised to see firewood prices drop in the very near future.


----------



## John D (Jun 14, 2009)

Wood is high here now.No ones building homes,so no ones clearing much land,not much wood,and the demand wasnt went down,it only went up since a lot of ppl bought owbs last yr.1 yr ago i could get a 9-10 cord triaxle dump truck of log length hardwood for 450 delivered.Now its 800.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 14, 2009)

STLfirewood said:


> Do any of you sell wood by the ton. A friend of mine was asking about this. He said it would save a lot of time not having to buck the logs. Just wondering what people thought about this. He said the mill was buying at $36 a ton.
> 
> Scott





If they are buying buy the ton you'd better have about 40 of em if you want a half respectable check..


pulp wood..


----------

